# Oppose AB 1117 & SB 917 California's NO Animal Raising Bills



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This came to me in an email last night and I felt that it needed to get out for others to know. 


If you know anyone who has a farm, owns a pet or likes to eat meat please send this on and help with the fight against the bills. Sorry to bring this here once again. I think these Senators and Assembly people start out with good intentions but once the A/R people get a hold of them it all goes downhill. Elaine
*******Cross Post Widely:*******










*TIME CRITICAL ALERT!! Next hearing for AB 1117 is on 6/28**IMMEDIATELY OPPOSE AB 1117 & SB 917**"Lieu's One-Two Knock-out Punch" to end all animal farming and**raising in California to usher in his vision of a purely vegan California. **Lieu intends to do this by redefining farming, animal raising, selling, transport and showing as "animal cruelty".*< /pre>*in SB 917. Then the law set in motion by AB1117 will give animal control officers massive power to be able **to seize your assets when convicted of "animal cruelty" as defined by SB 917whether they be your pets, **service animals, herd, computers, farm, house, etc. But that**is not all, AB 1117 is written in a way that **if "animal cruelty" is found then you will be prevented from owning and raising animals for 5 years. **AB 1117 is to be heard in the **SENATE PUBLIC SAFETY Committee on 6/28/2011. Time is critically running out to oppose this dreadful bill. Specific instructions tooppose can be found under bill description below. * *These horrid bills have both quietly snuck through the Assembly and Senate and they are now at the final committee hearings where they will be killed outright or will go quickly for a floor vote and then onto extremely liberal Governor Brown for his signature. *
*If*
* we love animals and our proud American farming tradition, our pets, pure bred dogs & cats, birds, and our wonderful Rabbit hobby, then all of us must stand up and oppose these bills. The Animal Rights extremists intend to end our way of life for us and for all future generations of Americans. They think they know what is best for us and our children. If they can't convince us to be pet-less vegans then they will force it upon us under the color of law. This must end. This is our Normandy . Please send in your opposition letters as soon as possible and then, just as critically important, please get your friends*
*Here is a brief description of AB 1117: (Thank you Peggy Ricter)*
Regarding AB1117: this bill has passed the assembly and is currently in the Senate
 Public Safety Committee.
http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_1101-1150/ab_1117_bill_20110620_status.html
it amends an existing law. Primarily, I commented on the two major things this bill does that would affect anyone with any animal: 
Existing law requires a convicted person to pay for the seizure and care of seized dogs. This proposed bill expands the law to requi
 re a lien on the animal upon a correctly issued warrant - regardless of innocence or guilt.
The bill specifies " (j) No animal properly seized under this section or pursuant to a search warrant shall be returned to its owner until, in the determination of the seizing agency or hearing officer, the animal is physically fit or the owner can demonstrate to the seizing agency's or hearing officer's satisfaction that the owner can and will provide the necessary care." This doesn't provide for any IMPARTIAL determination by a judge or jury. - the same entity that seizes the animals are those who are unilaterally the ones that determine if the owner "can and will provide necessary care". As has been seen in revelations regarding cities like Bell , it is quite possible for officials and agencies to abuse their autho
 rity for personal gain. The safeguard against this has, and should remain the right of a citizen for proper due process and trial in an impartial setting. Even in the case of a ticket for reckless driving, a citizen has a right to challenge in a court of law and their property is not seized for failure to pay the fine - how much MORE so should the State be reluctant to impose such a penalty when such seizure involves what may be a well-loved pet.
Finally, the bill specifies: "597.9. (a) Except as provided in subdivision (c) or (d), any person who has been convicted of a *misdemeanor* violation &#8230;. and who, within five years after the conviction, owns, possesses, maintains, has custody of, resides with,or cares 
 for any animal is guilty of a public offense, punishable by a fine of one thousand dollars ($1,000)." -- this does not address INNOCENT parties (husband, wife, minor child or other dependent) who "RESIDE WITH" this individual who would then be forced to eliminate ANY animal (up to and including guppies or service dogs) in order to comply with the law. Not only is this an excessive penalty for a misdemeanor, who is going to pay for its enforcement? How many more parole officers will be needed to ensure compliance? 
So if a 5 year old has a pet rabbit and the cops arrest her uncle (who is visiting, doesn't live there) for animal abuse, you have to prove to the people that took the animal that it is healthy and can be returned. Doesn't matter, by the way, if the uncle was found not guilty. If you have an a
 nti tether law forbidding any animal to be "tied out" and someone ties their horse to a hitching rail they could be convicted. And again, if you have a pet rabbit, the rabbit would have to go -- they would be banned from "RESIDING with" an animal.
And so forth.
Current law already allows for requiring people CONVICTED of a crime to pay for the care / rescue of the animals. This bill REQUIRES it and doesn't address innocent parties. Current law already ALLOWS a judge to decide that a person should not be permitted to have any animals. This bill mandates it, again without concern for anyone else who may be affected. The 5 year period is excessive for a MISDEMEANOR when felony convictions often don't get 5 year sen
 tences. 
You may freely use any of the comments above. 
Peggy Richter. 
"They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety" - Benjamin Franklin
**********************************************************************
AB 1117 is now in the Senate Public Safety Committee. We need to FAX our opposition letters to AB 1117 to the following. (You do not have time to send them before this heari
 ng.) All letter must have the following phrase at the top of the letter or your opposition will not be included: *I (name of organization or individual) strongly oppose SB 917 as amended and
in any and all forms.*
*
*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*A sample letter is attached to this alert. Please feel free to use it, insert your information, and change or modify it to best convey your personal opposition.*
*Governor Jerry Brown**
c/o State Capitol, Suite 1173
Sacramento, CA 95814*
*Phone: (916) 445-2841* 
*Fax: (916) 558-3160* 
___________________________________
Author of AB 1117:
*ASM Cameron Smyth*
*Capitol Office**
State Capitol, Room 4098
Sacramento , CA 95814
(P) 916-319-2038
(F) 916-319-2138*
*Co-authors:*
*Senator Ted Lieu*
*Capitol Office*
*State Capitol, Room 4090
Sacramento , CA
95814*
*Phone: (916) 651-4028
Fax: (916) 323-6056*
*Senator Loni Hancock*
*Capitol Office**
Phone: (916) 651-4009
Fax: (916) 327-1997
State Capitol, Room 2082
Sacramento , CA 95814*
*Senator Tony Strickland*
*State Capitol, Room 4062
Sacramento , CA 95814
**Phone:** (916) 651-4019
**Fax:** (916) 324-7544*
*Senate Public Safety Committee*
*Members*

*Senator Loni Hancock (Chair) (see above)*
*
Senator Joel Anderson (Vice Chair)
**Phone:** (916) 651-4036
**Fax:** (916) 447-9008*

*Senator Ron Calderon*
*Phone: (916) 651-4030
Fax: (916) 327-8755 *
*
Senator Tom Harman*
*Phone:** (916) 651-4035
**Fax:** (916) 445-9263*
*
Senator Carol Liu*
*Phone: (916) 651-4021
Fax: (916) 324-7543*
*
Senator Curren Price*
*Phone: (916) 651-4026
Fax: (916) 445-8899*
*
Senator Darrell Steinberg*
*Capitol Office*
*State Capitol, Room 205
Sacramento , CA 95814*
*Addresses & Staff*

*Chief Counsel:* Alison Anderson
*Counsels:* Mary Kennedy, Jerome McGuire and Steven Meinrath
*Assistants:* Mona Cano and Dina Lucero
*Phone:* (916) 651-4118
*Room:* 2031

*For those who have not yet voice their opposition to SB 917-, here is ARBA's official alert to do so. All instructions are included and a sample letter is attached which you may alter and personalize in any fashion to best convey your opposition: Be sure to include the following phrase so your opposition will be counted:** I (name of organization or individual) strongly oppose SB 917 as amended and in any and all forms.*
*>>>>PLEASE CROSS POST WIDELY<<<<<*
*Official Call to Action from ARBA (American Rabbit Breeders Association)*
Below is an official plan of action released this evening by the president of ARBA- Mike Avesing. He has sent out the following information (see below) and has urged every single member of ARBA to take action immediately to oppose SB 917. 
Please do the following:
1.) Cross post this official ARBA call to action alert to every single rabbit owner and raiser you know. There are over 1,700 members of ARBA. They all need to see this message as soon as possible. Encourage cross posting to as many concerned citizens as possible nation wide. This message needs to go viral within the next 24 hours to be effective. It is up to each and every single person receiving this email to step up and to send it on to as many folks as they can. We all need to do this if we care about the future of rabbit raising and preserving animal farming interests in California .
2.) Pease either fax or send your opposition letter as soon as possible to Senator Ted Lieu, Governor Jerry Brown, and all members of the California Assembly Appropriations Committee. All of the necessary contact information is contained within the ARBA action plan below. Also attached and embedded below is a sample letter that can be used. Just fill in your information as appropriate. Please feel free to edit to better convey your opposition message. Remember to include this phrase at the top of your letter: "I (name of organization or individual) strongly oppose SB 917 as amended and in any an all forms." This is so your opposition to this bill will not be dropped should it be changed or amended.
3.) Next, get as many people as you can to likewise fax or send in their opposition letters. Remember that simply calling or emailing will NOT assure that your opposition will be heard and added to the official file. Have every single member of your family, your friends, co-workers, fellow farmers, etc. fax in their opposition individually. All animal husbandry will be ended in California should this bill pass. We want to literally melt down their fax machines and make it difficult for them to conduct their business as usual. Past experience has taught us that this is the only way to get their attention so they will hear us. 
4.) Please, all of you from out of state, please join our opposition effort and fax in your opposition letters ASAP. As the saying goes "So goes California , so goes the nation". The animal rights operatives behind this monstrous bill will replicate it across the nation if they are successful in passing it in California . This is their tried and true mode of operandus. YOU CAN BANK ON IT!
* We* *all should extend a big thank you to Mike Aversing for his invaluable help in this effort.*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*ARBA Action Plan - CA Senate Bill 917*​ The ARBA is very concerned with the potential impacts of SB 917 on our hobby and our members in CA. With that in mind, we are urging that every one of our 1731 California members contact their elected state officials to express their concern about the negative impacts of SB 917. Target the elected officials that represent you. Encourage your family and friends fax letters of opposition to the bill. 4H or FFA groups would also be impacted by this bill and would also we a great place to get additional support.
To make it easier for everyone to do that, we are providing the following to as many members as we can:
lA sample letter that can be sent to your elected state officials. (Separate email attachment) The letter should be useable by anyone. If you raise cavies, just substitute "cavies" for rabbits in the letter. Opposition letters can be faxed to 916-319-2181 to be reviewed by the individual who will be writing the analysis for the Appropriations Committee. Additionally, it is a good idea to fax opposition letters to each Assembly person on the appropriations committee to convey your position and how this bill will adversely affect you, your organization, and animal husbandry in general. Faxing letters is preferred to calling since the fax is a hard copy of your opposition and must be included in the file. Calls are not recorded as such. Contact information for the members of the Appropriations Committee is also included in this document.
l Contact information for CA State Assemblymen (Separate email attachment)
l Talking points that you can use in discussions on the bill. (See below)
"Melting down the fax machines" at the capitol was a very successful tactic we have used in the past to defeat other bad animal rights bills. WE NEED LARGE NUMBERS OF PEOPLE sending in their opposition. At the bottom of this email is the contact list for the Assembly Appropriations Committee. When you have completed your opposition effort then it is imperative that we get others to do the same. These can be family members, neighbors, friends, fellow farmers and rabbit breeders, co-workers, etc. Please have those who reside out of state that you know do the same. SPREAD THE WORD QUICKLY. It is especially important to fax opposition letters to Governor Brown's office and Senator Ted Lieu's office. 
Here is their contact information:
*Governor Jerry Brown
c/o State Capitol, Suite 1173
Sacramento , CA 95814*
*Phone: (916) 445-2841 
Fax: (916) 558-3160 *
*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> *
*Senator Ted Lieu*
*Capitol Office*
*State Capitol, Room 4090
Sacramento , CA
95814
Phone: (916) 651-4028
Fax: (916) 323-6056*
The information we are providing has been supplied by many individuals within our membership. I don't want to mention names for fear of forgetting someone. I'd sincerely like to thank them for their assistance and support.
Mike Avesing
*Talking Points:*
BENEFITS of the rabbit and cavy fancies:
l the productive contribution the hobby makes in the lives of young people, 
l community service, 
l wholesome food, 
l the green movement/sustainable agriculture, 
l agribusiness/retail economy 
l promotion of responsible rabbit and cavy ownership that ARBA members support
*
*http://us.mc1132.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Committee Members*
*District*
*FAX*
*E-mail*
Felipe Fuentes - Chair 
Dem-39
(916) 319-2139
[email protected] 
Diane L. Harkey - Vice Chair 
Rep-73
916) 319-2173
[email protected] 
Bob Blumenfield 

Dem-40
(916) 319-2140
[email protected] 
Steven Bradford 

Dem-51
(916) 319-2151
[email protected] 
Charles M. Calderon 

Dem-58
(916) 319-2158
[email protected]ly.ca.gov 
Nora Campos 

Dem-23
(916) 319-2123
[email protected] 
Mike Davis 

Dem-48
(916) 319-2148
[email protected] 
Tim Donnelly 

Rep-59
(916) 319-2159
[email protected] 
Mike Gatto 

Dem-43
(916) 319-2143
[email protected] 
Isadore Hall III 

Dem-52
(916) 319-2152
[email protected] 
Jerry Hill 

Dem-19
(916) 319-2119
[email protected] 
Ricardo Lara 

Dem-50
(916) 319-2150
[email protected] 
Holly J. Mitchell 

Dem-47
(916) 319-2147
[email protected] 
Jim Nielsen 

Rep-2
(916) 319-2102
[email protected] 
Chris Norby 

Rep-72
(916) 319-2172
[email protected] 
Jose Solorio 

Dem-69
(916) 319-2069
[email protected]


----------

